

Peter Thiel Demands You Have A College Education To Work At His New Hedge Fund - loverobots
http://www.businessinsider.com/busted-hypocritical-peter-thiel-demands-you-have-a-college-education-to-work-at-his-new-hedge-fund-2012-5

======
TDL
The "High GPA..." is a standard requirement for analyst roles @ hedge funds,
I-banks, P.E & V.C. shops, etc. It is highly unlikely that Thiel is involved
in the recruitment process of analysts (these are either entry-level or 1 step
up from entry-level positions.)

That being said, if Thiel is serious about criticism of the current state of
higher education he should create some type of apprenticeship program at his
hedge fund.

One more point, it is a bit disingenuous to compare entrepreneurs to analysts.
However, if Thiel is serious he can create new paths of employment in finance
that would rival the current recruitment/selection methods.

------
loverobots
"High GPA from top-tier university...."

